# Hamm



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

What will i need for hamm?

obviously theres loads of things but..

What do i bring snakes back in?

And what will i need to make the trip Worth its while?

Is there anything extra i particularly need. 
Thanks


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

Most exhibitors if not all will supply the animals in either a small deli cup or some even have there own snake bags. We do however take a number of pillow cases just in case as there have been times we’ve been caught short.

We take the following;

Pillow Cases
Polyboxes
24 Hour Heat Packs
Small Hook 
Pipettes 
Bottle Of Water (For The Animals) 

That’s about it I think to be fair. As above most will have things to put animals in but some don’t so if you take the above there wont be any issues!

Hope that helps.

Vicki x


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Can you simply bring these animals back without any vet checks or quarantine of any sort ??


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

vitticeptus said:


> Can you simply bring these animals back without any vet checks or quarantine of any sort ??


Yes because there are no quarantine rules for reptiles or amphibians its no different to picking up a reptile from within the UK. Just as a safe guard make sure you have receipts proving origin and you’ll have no issues.


Vicki x


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

In addition to what's listed I also take a digital thermometer with an alarm on it per polybox, that way it starts beeping if the temps get too hot/cold and you can make a stop at the next service station, and also just lets you glance quickly into the box and hopefully see that your temperature is fine when you take rest breaks.

I make sure I have plenty of spare snake bags and tubs just in case anything is too large for it's tub, overcrowding, anything breaking etc. with paper towel, water bowls, water bottle and tape just so you can easily change out or secure anything that needs it.


----------



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

Quick question,, how big does the polybox need to be? Just a kind of idea?

Thanks for the replies,

Ryan


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Depends entirely on how many animals you intend to buy surely?  It can be as big or as small as you can fit your things in... obviously you don't want to overstock, you need to leave room for air space but you don't want to put 2 cricket tubs in a massive box either because they'll get knocked around more easily.

Best bet is to work out how many animals you're looking at buying and what size tubs you think you'll need and try to comfortabley fit one in a polybox. At the end of the day if your box is too small you can always buy another one there and if it's too big you can pack newspaper around the sides so they don't get jiggled about too much so it's not that critical an issue.


----------



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

Just a quickie,

Do i have to put animals in the creche, or can i carry them round, or put them in a backpack etc..


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

vitticeptus said:


> Can you simply bring these animals back without any vet checks or quarantine of any sort ??


Not as simple as some believe !

In theory yes,....but there are a few rules you should follow !

Whatever youre wanting to buy....make sure its not on CITES ! If it is you may need CITES paperwork for it and some dealers/sellers charge upto 15 euros extra.
Some cites species dont need paperwork (check the CITES site )
If you dont have this paperwork & customs stop you EVERY reptile you bring back can be siezed !
I believe there is someone from DEFRA at the ferry port 24hrs, if you are puled in by customs they will call them down to inspect the animals.

If you are seen by DEFRA they may ask you if youve arranged anything with your local vet regarding possible problems you may encounter & need vetanairy advice with!
I was told on one stop that i should be contacting a vet before i leave the UK asking them if its ok to ring them if i get any problems on my journey back...! (i think it might have been when the new animal welfare bill came in force & they were going a tad ott!) But i think its something your sposed to do regardless of animal specie being transported.
Also (youll have to check DEFRAs web site) but theres also time limits on how long the animals your carrying can travel before you must give them a rest/water & check on their welfare....i think its 8hrs.

Make sure you get a reciept for EVERY specie you buy, It must have the sellers name & contact details on it & its usually a good idea to ask if the breeder can write "captive bred" on the reciept too.

They dont like to see wild caught stuff comming in, but as long as its not cites you shouldnt get an issue, just get a reciept

You can also bring live rodents back too !!


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Any more info on bringing back live rodents ?


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

The_Real_Moreliaman said:


> Also (youll have to check DEFRAs web site) but theres also time limits on how long the animals your carrying can travel before you must give them a rest/water & check on their welfare....i think its 8hrs.


Forgot to add on this, I remember someone telling me that your excluded as long as you say they are for my hobby or they are my personal pets.



KJ Exotics said:


> Any more info on bringing back live rodents ?


How much more info do you need mate ?? :lol2:
You'd have to check to see if it was ANY specie of rodent, but i brought back steps lemmings, african pygmy mice & african pygmy doormice one year, stopped by customs & the woman from defra just asked me what they were and said "fine" ...i guess you could bring back..mice, rats,squirrels, chipmunks, gophers, porcupines, beavers, hamsters,gerbils, guinea pigs, degus, chinchillas, prairie dogs, groundhogs ...... i think youll find that like reptile's & amphibs they are exempt from quarantine rules.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

rybuzz said:


> Just a quickie,
> 
> Do i have to put animals in the creche, or can i carry them round, or put them in a backpack etc..


You can't carry animals around in Hamm. You have to put them in a polybox, you can take them straight out to your vehicle or you can put them in the creche. It is extremely jam packed and anything in your backpack will get knocked around, and they ask you not to carry reptiles around unnecessarily or polyboxes for space issues and for the animals welfare.


----------



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

Athravan said:


> You can't carry animals around in Hamm. You have to put them in a polybox, you can take them straight out to your vehicle or you can put them in the creche. It is extremely jam packed and anything in your backpack will get knocked around, and they ask you not to carry reptiles around unnecessarily or polyboxes for space issues and for the animals welfare.



Thanks, alot, I'm going on a coach so Creche it will be.

Ryan


----------

